# Tony's Collection



## Tony (Nov 14, 2006)

*Brassia* 
caudata alba 'Jem' AM-JC/AOS
Datacosa 'Coos Bay' AM/AOS
Edvah Loo 'Nishida' HCC/AOS
Rex
Santa Barbara 'Riverbend'

*Paphiopedilum*
(hangianum x rothschildianum)
(Oberhausen's Diamant x philippinense album)
(wardii x Mod Maude)
Berenice
callossum
(2) charlesworthii
Clifton Booth
(2) delenatii
druryi 
Fanaticum
(3) Geoffrey Hands
Gloria Naugle
Harold Koopowitz
Henrietta Fujiwara
henryanum
Hsinying Alien
Iantha Stage
Jerry Spence
Julius
kolopakingii
lowii
malipoense
(2) Oberhausen's Diamant
philippinense album
Pinocchio
(5) platyphyllum
Prime Child
Prince Edward of York
Puppentanz
rothschildianum
Sacred Dancer
sanderianum
spicerianum
(2) St Swithin (phillipinense var. laevigatum x roths.)
Susan Booth
Transdoll
venustum album
(9) viniferum

*Phragmipedium*
Barbara LeAnn
Hanne Popow


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome back... :evil: "Your soul is mine!"


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2006)

Updated list

Brassia
arcuigera (syn. longissima)
caudata alba 'Jem' AM-JC/AOS
Datacosa 'Coos Bay' AM/AOS
Edvah Loo 'Nishida' HCC/AOS
Rex
Santa Barbara 'Riverbend'

Paphiopedilum
(hangianum x rothschildianum)
(Oberhausen's Diamant x philippinense album)
(wardii x Mod Maude)
Berenice
callossum
(2) charlesworthii
Clifton Booth
(2) delenatii
druryi
Fanaticum
(3) Geoffrey Hands
Gloria Naugle
Harold Koopowitz
Henrietta Fujiwara
henryanum
Hsinying Alien
Hsinying Emerald
Iantha Stage
Jerry Spence
Julius
kolopakingii
lawrenceanum
lowii
malipoense
Ninja
niveum
(2) Oberhausen's Diamant
Papa Rohl
philippinense album
Pinocchio
(5) platyphyllum
Prime Child
Prince Edward of York
Puppentanz
rothschildianum
Sacred Dancer
sanderianum
Shireen
spicerianum
(2) St Swithin (phillipinense var. laevigatum x roths.)
Susan Booth
topperi
Transdoll
Wossner Supersuk
venustum album
(9) viniferum

Phalaenopsis
Hilo Lip 'Cheryl Oliff'

Phragmipedium
Barbara LeAnn
Bel Croute
Hanne Popow

On order
Paph tigrinum (BS)
Paph tigrinum (flask)
Paph tigrinum x adductum (flask)


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 30, 2006)

I suppose you will have another updated list next week???

Be very careful, growing a collection is addicting


----------



## Heather (Nov 30, 2006)

I see you found that tigrinum!


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2006)

Heather said:


> I see you found that tigrinum!



I'll be up to my eyeballs in the little buggers if the flask does well. :drool:


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2006)

Another update

Brassia
arcuigera (syn. longissima)
caudata alba 'Jem' AM-JC/AOS
Datacosa 'Coos Bay' AM/AOS
Edvah Loo 'Nishida' HCC/AOS
Rex
Rex 'Lea' AM/AOS
Santa Barbara 'Riverbend'

Paphiopedilum
(hangianum x rothschildianum)
(Oberhausen's Diamant x philippinense album)
(tigrinum x adductum) 3 compots
(wardii x Mod Maude)
Alice
Berenice
callossum
(2) charlesworthii
Clifton Booth
(2) delenatii
druryi
Fanaticum
(3) Geoffrey Hands
Gloria Naugle
Harold Koopowitz
Henrietta Fujiwara
henryanum
Hsinying Alien
Hsinying Emerald
Iantha Stage
Jerry Spence
Julius
kolopakingii
lawrenceanum
lowii
malipoense
Ninja
niveum
(2) Oberhausen's Diamant
Papa Rohl
philippinense album
Pinocchio
(5) platyphyllum
Prime Child
Prince Edward of York
Puppentanz
rothschildianum
Sacred Dancer
sanderianum
Shireen
spicerianum
(2) St Swithin (phillipinense var. laevigatum x roths.)
Susan Booth
tigrinum (BS)
tigrinum (3 compots)
topperi
Transdoll
Wossner Supersuk
venustum album
(9) viniferum

Phalaenopsis
Hilo Lip 'Cheryl Oliff'

Phragmipedium
Barbara LeAnn
Bel Croute
Hanne Popow


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 22, 2006)

it keeps growing and growing and growing.......


----------



## Barbara (Dec 22, 2006)

You have gone crazy! Keep up the good work.:evil:


----------

